# Launchkey 88 [MK3] Pre-Orders



## GeorgeThatMusicGuy (May 29, 2022)

Launchkey 88 [MK3] | Focusrite Audio Engineering Ltd.


Launchkey 88 [MK3] - Focusrite Audio Engineering Ltd.




store.focusrite.com





Looks quite good. Not really too sure what to think about it though. I've never used a Novation keyboard, but I've been thinking about getting a new controller as an upgrade from my Komplete A61. Might have to consider getting this. Not a big fan of the faders being on the right though. But £379.99 is a very good price for a 88 key controller.


----------



## mybadmemory (May 29, 2022)

Why do these things keep putting the faders to the right.

Imagine if someone made something like this, with faders to the left, and the rest of the headboard empty as a place to put your keyboard and mouse. Now that would be something!


----------



## GeorgeThatMusicGuy (May 29, 2022)

I know, it's absurd!


----------



## tressie5 (May 29, 2022)

Just so you know, like my Impact LX88+, it doesn't have a jack for an expression pedal, if that's important to you.


----------



## Roger Newton (May 29, 2022)

£379.99 for a keyboard? I don't think it's going to be brilliant.


----------



## GeorgeThatMusicGuy (May 29, 2022)

tressie5 said:


> Just so you know, like my Impact LX88+, it doesn't have a jack for an expression pedal, if that's important to you.


That's very interesting to know, I haven't used a pedal for quite a while now since I broke my last one, but that is somewhat deterring to hear.


----------



## GeorgeThatMusicGuy (May 29, 2022)

Roger Newton said:


> £379.99 for a keyboard? I don't think it's going to be brilliant.


Well I said that about my A61 which was £170 iirc, works like a charm and is one of the best controllers I've ever used. Price isn't everything when it comes to these things


----------



## Roger Newton (May 29, 2022)

Price generally is everything when it comes most things.

These keyboards are basically crap generically when they don't cost much. The issue is, most people aren't good enough keyboard players to appreciate it though.


----------



## GeorgeThatMusicGuy (May 31, 2022)




----------



## FJ5 (Jul 9, 2022)

I have one of these now & I really like it. I’ve tried pretty much all 88-key “semi-weighted” controllers & this has by far the best feeling keybed (caveat - I’m not much of a piano player nor live performer!).

Full 1-127 velocity available, default curve is excellent & keys are smooth through full range of travel (i.e. no stiffness or ’stickiness’ if not used for a short while).

Pots & faders have good resistance, pitch & mod wheels feel good too.

Only minor issue is the Cubase 12 integration - it uses the new MIDI Remote feature of Cubase & Novation provide a script on their website to import to Cubase (the 25, 37, 49 & 61 key versions have factory-loaded scripts already loaded in Cubase). Whilst 95% of the mapping is great, there are a couple of gremlins but they all have workarounds & will no doubt be sorted by an update to the MIDI script at some point.

Some will moan about the lack of aftertouch - I don’t care much about aftertouch (I‘ve previously found it more of a hindrance & only a few controllers implement it well), but if I do wanna play around with it I have an Arturia KeyStep 37 too.

Overall I’m very impressed!


----------



## dcoscina (Jul 9, 2022)

What’s with the pitch and mod wheel being located so far in to the left on top of the keyboard?? Weird ergonomics


----------



## FJ5 (Jul 9, 2022)

dcoscina said:


> What’s with the pitch and mod wheel being located so far in to the left on top of the keyboard?? Weird ergonomics


I think it's in the same place as Nektar's offering? Easier to reach without stretching oneself too much.

Things like mod wheel placement are a love/hate thing - I recall a SoS review (I think) criticising the far left placement of Roland's A88 mk2...


----------



## glyster (Jul 9, 2022)

I love my launchkey mk3 49. Very good quality for the price.


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma (Jul 9, 2022)

Are the keys and sliders significantly better than Launchkey MK2? They're usable, but not good. Keys feel like crap and sliders could be smoother.


----------



## FJ5 (Jul 9, 2022)

AnhrithmonGelasma said:


> Are the keys and sliders significantly better than Launchkey MK2? They're usable, but not good. Keys feel like crap and sliders could be smoother.


Never tried a LK Mk2. Plus LK 88 keybed is bespoke to the 88 (i.e. different to the 25/37/49/61).


----------



## NuNativs (Jul 9, 2022)

I don't like the transport on the right either. I'll stick to my Nektar GXP88.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 10, 2022)

glyster said:


> I love my launchkey mk3 49. Very good quality for the price.


just got a Launchkey Mk3 61 - VERY nice!

i like the fader location

- 

update:

will check out the Launchkey 88 tonight - may swap the 61 for it if the weighted feels ok.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 11, 2022)

winner!

GC gave me 15% off, so only 60 bucks diff from the LK 61.

feels great - i guess i'm not a hammer action player after all.

much prefer weighted to hammer - just me.


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Nov 11, 2022)

mybadmemory said:


> Why do these things keep putting the faders to the right.
> 
> Imagine if someone made something like this, with faders to the left, and the rest of the headboard empty as a place to put your keyboard and mouse. Now that would be something!


Makes me remember how ahead of the curve Kurzweil used to be.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 11, 2022)

bvaughn0402 said:


> Makes me remember how ahead of the curve Kurzweil used to be.


i prefer the LK layout by far.


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Nov 11, 2022)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> i prefer the LK layout by far.


You prefer sliders on the right?

It seems most prefer them on the left.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 11, 2022)

bvaughn0402 said:


> You prefer sliders on the right?
> 
> It seems most prefer them on the left.


i do.

never been one to fit in.


----------

